# Cable Airshow, January 6-7 2007



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2006)

The largest family owned and operated airport is having their annual show. It's not a big big show, but they have some interesting aircraft there. I will be going on Saturday, so watch here the week folowing for anything interesting. Here is the link to the info page:

Welcome to Cable Air Show - 2007


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Always a fun show - I flew my 150 there one time.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2006)

It will be my first at Cable. Should be interesting. Should I say hello to Bob, the Colt driver that cut you off?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Hehehehe....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Schedule of events:

32th Annual Cable Air Show
January 6-7, 2007
Schedule of events as of December 31, 2006 (subject to change)


Time Event

8:00am Gates open – Maniac Mikes Pancake Breakfast

9:00 Tower opens – Airplane rides begin

10:00 – 11:30 AIRPORT CLOSED for Aerobatic Performances

Skydivers – Freedom Just In Time Parachute Teams, National Anthem
Rob Harrison (The Tumbling Bear) flying his Zlin 50
Frank Donnelly, Old Time Aerobatics
Corona RC Airplane Demonstrations
California RC Jet Club
Dan Buchanan, Hang Gliding Pyrotechnics
Doug Jardine, flying his Sukhoi 26

11:30 AIRPORT OPENS

11:30 – 12:00 Fly Bys of warbirds, vintage, antique, homebuilt aircraft

12:00 – 12:30 Flag Ceremony, VFW Posts from Upland, Riverside, Missing Man Formation Fly-By the T-34 Mentors from March Air Force Base (Saturday Only)

12:30 – 1:00 Drive-By of historical vehicles and show cars 

1:30 – 2:00 Fly Bys of warbirds, vintage, antique, homebuilt aircraft 

2:00 – 3:30 AIRPORT CLOSED for Aerobatic Performances

Skydivers Extravganza– Freedom Just In Time Parachute Teams, Latin Skydivers 
Rob Harrison (The Tumbling Bear) flying his Zlin 50
Frank Donnelly, Old Time Aerobatics 
Corona RC Airplane Demonstrations
California RC Jet Club
Dan Buchanan, Hang Gliding Pyrotecnics
Doug Jardine, flying his Sukhoi 26

3:30 AIRPORT OPENS

3:30 – 4:00 Fly Bys of vintage, antique, homebuilt aircraft

4:00 Air Fair ends, Tower Closes


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2007)

Eric, any vets in attendance ? guess we wait to find out ........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't know for sure, but I think Roy Test is based out of there. He was a B-17 driver with the 8th AF. I will keep an eye out for some.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2007)

What a day yesterday! Great weather and good flying! I am still editting, but here are a few samples. I have been tweaking some settings and playing around for optimum images.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

what's up with the paint on the nose of the C-47?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2007)

Needs a little touch up. I'm not sure if it's a bad prep job before painting or if something happened.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

the remains of a birdstrike by a particularly green-blooded bird


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep that would be it 

Good stuff Eric!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

it's a shame though, that bird was almost the same shade as the paint work


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2007)

A few more. Editting for the website today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

is Cable the name of the place or is there a story behind it? Cable seems like an odd place name that's all............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2007)

Cable airport is owned and operated by the Cable family, hence the name. It is the largest family-owned and operated public-use airport in the world. You can read about their history starting here:
Cable Airport History - Cable Airport


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2007)

Cable galleries are up on my website now. 184 photos in 18 galleries

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Cable Airshow 2007

Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2007)

Good stuff Eric! This is caught my eye...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, that was pretty funny. When they first pulled that out, I thought "that will never fly". They proved me wrong! Although I would say that it is not something for a novice. It's pretty tail heavy. I wish they had flown that with the ugly stick plane painted up in German WWI markings. That would have been really funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

i've seen this done for very short periods- is it as impressive as it looks?


----------

